# Ur top 5 most listened to music artists/bands/groups at right now



## the collector

Staind
Modest Mouse
Filter
Chavez
The Strokes


----------



## HollowPrince

Kyla La Grange, Unsun, The Pretty Reckless, and Carox. Haven't been listening to much more lately, except some radio stations.


----------



## Limmy

The Weeknd, Frank Ocean, Miguel, Tyler the Creator, Drake


----------



## Cam1

Nirvana, Cage the Elephant, Foo Fighters, Mumford & Sons, Three Days Grace


----------



## renegade disaster

how about a top 8?
copied/pasted/cropped/saved/uploaded from my last.fm page;


----------



## Chanelleninja

Michael Jackson
Alicia Keys
Justin Timberlake
Aaliyah
Chris Brown


----------



## always starting over

Funkadelic, Bonobo, Soundgarden, MartyParty, Hieroglyphics


----------



## kittenamos

Keith Urban
Olly Mur
Imagine Dragons
Shania Twain
Jason Michael Carroll


----------



## AlchemyFire

Nightwish, Epica, Sonata Arctica, Within Temptation, Evanescence


----------



## AussiePea

According to my Last.fm, current highest played this week are:

Opeth
Mastodon
Porcupine Tree
Steven Wilson
Katatonia
Dream Theater


----------



## Chatise19

Florence and the Machine, Bat for lashes, Silversun pickups, Marina and the Diamonds, Lana del rey


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

Draconian, Agalloch, My Dying Bride, Pearl Jam, and Saturnus


----------



## cat001

The Damned
The Smiths
Kate Bush

Have been listening to them pretty solidly for about 7 years now and don't think I'll ever tire of listening to them.

The Stranglers
The Specials

Have really been listening to a lot more from these lately


----------



## Luna Sea

Matthew Good (Band)
The Ataris
The Gaslight Anthem
Deaf Havana
Frank Turner


----------



## Squirrelevant

The Sound
The Chameleons
The Snake Corps
Sad Lovers and Giants
Pixies


----------



## Billius

Last 7 days:
Emilie Autumn
Midnattsol
Megadeth
Within Temptation
For My Pain...


----------



## CeilingStarer

Radiohead
Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds
Enya
The Smashing Pumpkins (old... mainly Pisces Iscariot)
My Bloody Valentine 

I've pretty much exclusively been listening to these for 2+ years


----------



## blue the puppy

rem, pearl jam, beatles, george harrison, travelling wilburys.


----------



## Setting Sail

At the moment;

The Vaccines
The Lumineers
Alkaline Trio
The Wombats
mewithoutYou


----------



## AceEmoKid

Not looking at my iTunes at the moment, but off the top of my head lately been a lot of:

Turmion Katilot
Diablo Swing Orchestra
KMFDM
Sigur Ros
and Daughter


----------



## Soilwork

According to Last.FM for the last 7 days:

1. Testament
2. In Flames
3. Behemoth
4. Amaranthe
5. Metallica


----------



## NoHeart

Crystal Castles
Grimes
Deadmau5
Knife Party
Pendulum


----------



## Under The Bridge

Red Hot Chilli Peppers, Mac Miller, Kid Cudi, Pepper, Rebelution.


----------



## Bawsome

From my stats in winamp 

Androcell, Shulman, Puscifer, Abakus, Carbom based lifeforms.


----------



## avoidobot3000

This week: 

James Blake
The Knife
Kurt Vile
Bonobo
Thee Oh Sees


----------



## renegade disaster

top 8 for this week


----------



## someguy123

For the past 7 days.

1. Cicada
2. toe
3. You ****!
4. LITE
5. Anoice


----------



## newdisaster

Elliott Smith, Radiohead, Imagine Dragons, Of Monsters and Men, Bedouin Soundclash


----------



## ChrisMorrison93

Paramore, Tech N9ne, The Used, Volumes, Funeral For A Friend


----------



## Joe

Tool
30 seconds to mars
Escape The Fate
Rise Against
Fall of Troy


----------



## always starting over

It's cool how wide ranging and specialized people's music tastes on here is, lots of goods artists mentioned.


----------



## realitysucks

Alter Bridge, Three Days Grace, Sick Puppies, Papa Roach and Breaking Benjamin.


----------



## Karsten

Neil Young, Leonard Cohen, Wilco, Bob Dylan, The Strokes...

That changes regularly, though.


----------



## Dota

The Weeknd, Lana Del Rey, Asap rocky, Sean paul, Tragically Hip....such a odd compilation xD


----------



## PickleNose

Eagles
Pink Floyd
James Taylor
Metallica
REM


----------



## ThisIsWater




----------



## fromthe7

Most played this week according to Last FM.
Killah Priest
Redman
MF Grimm
LSD and the Search for God
Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## ThisIsWater

fromthe7 said:


> Most played this week according to Last FM.
> Killah Priest
> Redman
> MF Grimm
> LSD and the Search for God
> Wu-Tang Clan


oh man do I love me some LSD and the Search for God


----------



## prisonofmind

Tool
Team Sleep
Eminem
Hopsin
Rishloo


----------



## mca90guitar

bring me the horizon
Circa survive
Animals as leaders
Between the buried and me
Underoath

I usually have my i pod on shuffle but listen to these the most lately


----------



## Twinkiesex

Garbage
The sex Pistols
The White Stripes
Nirvana
The Pixies


----------



## eshng

Iron Maiden
Pink Floyd
AC/DC
Rush
Ozzy (and Sabbath)


----------



## Estillum

This tends to change weekly
Shindown 
Sheether 
Pink Floyd
Johnny Cash
Pink Floyd


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Xtraneous

Between the Buried and Me
Kendrick Lamar
Bright Eyes
Waka Flocka
The Airborne Toxic Event


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Dat Gyul

Daddy Yankee
Linkin Park
Three Days Grace
Eminem
Collie Buddz


----------



## the collector

prisonofmind said:


> Team Sleep


U like team sleep.hmm, i've been trying to get into them...just can't seem to atm...


----------



## QuietSoul

Pearl Jam
Nirvana 
Alice in Chains
The Cure
Depeche Mode


----------



## Northern Lights

PrimordialHigh Spirits
Atlantean Kodex
Audrey Horne
Darkest Era


----------



## galente

TooL
metallica
the zico chain
turisas 
drowning pool


----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## Ledgarden

Tool
Bob Marley
Led Zeppelin
Soundgarden
Deftones


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Amon Amarth
Iron Maiden
Metallica
Death
My Dying Bride


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Remnant of Dawn

Blind Guardian
Nightwish
Iced Earth
HammerFall
Symphony X


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Carach Angren
Lacuna Coil
VersaEmerge
Wurdulak
Tool


----------



## Estillum

Bad religion
Psyclon Nine
Johnny Cash
Cradle of Filth
The Dwarves


----------



## Consider

Wayne
Wiz
Brand New
Anyone on the Anjunabeats label (especially Arty and Andrew Bayer)
Simon Patterson


----------



## TryingMara

Kenny Chesney
Wynonna Judd
Vince Gill
Pink
Bruno Mars


----------



## max87

According to my iPod: 
1.- The Smiths
2.- Joy Division
3.- Radiohead
4.- Nick Drake
5.- The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## Evo

Brookes Brothers
BTK
Counterstrike
Optiv
Ulterior Motive


----------



## Rosaletta

ABBA (always...)
NEEDTOBREATHE
Mumford and Sons
Of Monsters and Men
Pink Floyd


----------



## Andriod18

tame impala
crystal castles
caribou
elite gymnastics
the shins


----------



## Noll

Last 7 days:

1. The Smashing Pumpkins
2. Kent
3. My Chemical Romance
4. Mew
5. Radiohead


----------



## niacin

max87 said:


> According to my iPod:
> 1.- The Smiths
> 2.- Joy Division
> 3.- Radiohead
> 4.- Nick Drake
> 5.- The Jesus and Mary Chain


Can you please adopt me?

^^^ since he answered most of mine, I get bonuses  ^^^^

1. The Cure
2. Can
3. Echo and the Bunnymen
4. Trisomie 21
5. Unicorns

Runners up: The Church, Alfredo Sadel, France Gall, Peggy Lee, Brigitte Bardot, Franca Raimondi, Serge Gainsbourg, Ariel Pink's Haunted Graffiti.


----------



## mooncake

pentagram
kadavar
pissed jeans
dj frane
unida


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Sarach Mclachlan
Tori Amos
Carach Angren
Bullet For My Valentine
ColdWorld


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## prisonofmind

Rob Zombie
John 5
Eminem
Hatebreed
Slayer

this week.


----------



## christacat

this week (yes I have odd taste)


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Demi Lovato
Carach Angren
Fleetwood Mac
Theatre of Tragedy
Anathema


----------



## CoolRanch

Pink Floyd
Metallica
Tool
Alice in Chains
Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Beige

1. Darkthrone
2. Moonsorrow
3. Finntroll
4. Soundgarden
5. Alice in Chains


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

1. Fleetwood Mac
2. The Cranberries
3. Flobots
4. Florence and the Machine
5. Matchbox Twenty


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Heavenly
Dragonland
Seven kingdoms
Fairyland
Dark moor


----------



## the collector

Korn
Korn
Korn
Korn
Korn


----------



## MrHappens

Ulver
Bob Dylan
Red House Painters
Paradise Lost
Faith No More

And what I'm waiting to listen to... 

Red House Painters
Tori Amos
Coil
Van Der Graaf Generator
Nick Drake


----------



## ryancc

i guess right now it would be 

Vashti Bunyan 
Vampire Weekend 
Jessie Ware
Savages 
Crystal Stilts


----------



## shelbster18

1. Nine Inch Nails (I don't think this one will ever change.)
2. Mogwai
3. Deftones
4. Led Zeppelin
5. The Mountain Goats :cry


----------



## the collector

shelbster18 said:


> 1. Nine Inch Nails (I don't think this one will ever change)


Hey Friend.


----------



## GreenRoom

robert delong, radiohead, beatles surprisingly, the kooks, silverchair


----------



## crimewave

last 7 days:

Lykke Li
Vampire Weekend
Crystal Castles
Daft Punk
Kylie Minogue


----------



## shelbster18

the collector said:


> Hey Friend.


Hello. You love NIN, too. :high5


----------



## Soilwork

1. Soilwork
2. Sonata Arctica
3. Sabaton
4. In Flames
5. Arch Enemy


----------



## Northern Lights

Audrey Horne
High Spirits
Alice Cooper
Dropkick Murphys
Bolt Thrower


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## VirtualAntics

2NE1.
Poe.
Charli XCX.
The Dresden Dolls.
Doe Paoro.


----------



## Dat Gyul

VirtualAntics said:


> 2NE1.


Yes, my favorite all girl K-pop group.

This week it's Imran Khan
Adnan Sami
2NE1
Trapt
Planet VI


----------



## VirtualAntics

Dat Gyul said:


> Yes, my favorite all girl K-pop group.
> 
> This week it's Imran Khan
> Adnan Sami
> 2NE1
> Trapt
> Planet VI


It's cool to meet another fan.

Have you head CL's new solo single 'The Baddest Female?'


----------



## Dat Gyul

VirtualAntics said:


> It's cool to meet another fan.
> 
> Have you head CL's new solo single 'The Baddest Female?'


No! Now I will hunt for it.


----------



## Thatguy55

Dream Theater
Rush
Tyr
Ensiferum
Type O Negative


----------



## mcmuffinme

Mac Demarco
Modest Mouse
Daft Punk
Tame Impala 
A Tribe Called Quest


----------



## Amphoteric

*Right now*:

Einstürzende Neubauten
The Doors
Buzzcocks
Robert Johnson
Placebo

*All time* (since 2007):

Pink Floyd 
The Beatles
The Doors
David Bowie
The Smiths


----------



## forgottensoul

Kendrick Lamar
The Weekend
Miguel
Tupac
Ab-soul


----------



## Estillum

Leftover Crack
Choking victim
Mischief Brew
NoFX
Bad Religion

*All time*:
Slipknot
Marylin Manson 
My Chemical Romance
Cradle of Filth
Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Billius

From Lastfm, also I think a top 8 will be more interesting in this case:
Midnattsol 
Nightwish
The Algorithm aka Remi Gallego
Polish NSO with Johannes Wildner 
Venom 
Alkonost
Disturbed
Concrete Blonde 

I love variety


----------



## MooseTree

-Jimi Hendrix
-Red Hot Chill Peppers (newer stuff)
-Fall Out Boy (older stuff)
-Arctic Monkeys 
-The Strokes

An odd mix there but I love them all ;D


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Soilwork

1. Arch Enemy
2. Exodus
3. Overkill
4. Megadeth
5. Slayer

I've been listening to quite a lot of thrash recently as you can see.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

-Eminem
-Limp Bizkit
-Linkin Park
-Sum 41
-Machinae Supremacy


----------



## CrossedOut

Currently
Pig Destroyer
Carcass
Insect Warfare
Godflesh 
Sororicide


----------



## shatteredself

1. Muse
2. Radiohead
3. Foo Fighters
4. Weezer
5. NIN


----------



## crimewave

CRIM3S
Twin Shadow
Daughter
Madonna
Muse


----------



## Noll

Last 7 days:

1. Empire! Empire! (I Was a Lonely Estate)
2. Snowing
3. Codeine
4. The Killers
5. American Football


----------



## aquilla

1.Mumford and Sons
2.Brainstorm
3. Jeff Buckley
4. Florence and the Machine
5. Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Aquisse

Coal Chamber
Deftones
Boards of Canada
Cage Kennylz
Soulfly


----------



## NJada

I don't listen to music on iTunes that much, but it tells me:

1. Frank Zappa
2. Caravan
3. Camel
4. Steve Hillage
5. Gentle Giant


----------



## Schmilsson

1.The Smiths
2.Muse
3.U2
4.Jeff Buckley
5.Blondie


----------



## Dulcinera

1. Radiohead
2 Tool
3 Pink Floyd
4 Mastodon
5 Isis


----------



## the collector

Korn
Filter
Emeralds
Queens of the Stone Age
How to Destroy Angels


----------



## the collector

Noll said:


> 3. Codeine


That's wassup!!!!!!! I like them A LOT!!!!


----------



## shelbster18

Lately, I've been listening to these bands a lot.

1. Whirr
2. Nine Inch Nails
3. Aphex Twin
4. The Soft Moon
5. Beach House


----------



## banna24

1. The Weeknd
2. City and Colour
3. Underoath
4. Drake
5. Adele 

Random I know


----------



## Nightwalker12

1. Amaranthe
2. Nightwish
3. The Agonist
4. Cradle of Filth
5. Megadeth


----------



## Noll

the collector said:


> That's wassup!!!!!!! I like them A LOT!!!!


Awesome, me too. Frigid Stars LP is my favorite.


----------



## Dragonsparks

- My Chemical Romance
- Linkin Park
- Green Day
- Lady GaGa
- Queen


----------



## SuicideSilence

Bullet For My Valentine
69 Eyes
HIM
Alesana
The Cure


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

Muse (the only music mom and I share taste)
Slipknot
Old CODEX
Goatbed
Various Nico Nico Douga singers, especially Clear


----------



## Billius

Omnium Gatherum
Cryfemal (well produced black metal, shocking and amazing)
Mortiis (era1; When he made dark ambient)
Lanewin
Megadeth


----------



## bluedolphin92

Overall
1. Pink Floyd
2. Jethro Tull
3. The Beatles
4. Porcupine Tree
5. The Residents

In the Past Month
1. Mr. Bungle
2. Porcupine Tree
3. Frank Zappa
4. Queen
5. Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band


I'm "Athena920" at last.fm if anyone wants to add me there, btw. :3 Just leave me a shout beforehand, please.


----------



## MelissaR

Tom Odell
Incubus
Of Monsters & Men
Modest Muse
Ron Pope


----------



## boas

The Rolling Stones, Bob Dylan, The Clash, Cat Stevens and Bob Marley.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Joe

1. Tool
2. A Perfect Circle
Probably Lynryd Skyrnd/The Eagles/3 Days Grace/Slipknot after in no particular order (depending on how I feel)


----------



## Aquisse

this week

1. Boards of Canada
2. Lush
3. My Bloody Valentine
4. Medicine
5. Autechre


----------



## Doktor haus

1. Miserylab
2. Siouxsie and the Banshees
3. The Cure
4. Radiohead
5. Lady Besery's Garden


----------



## Zatch

1. Zomboy
2. Kid Cudi
3 Skrillex
4. Flux Pavilion
5. Example


----------



## ryancc

1. The National 
2. Jamie Lidell 
3. Black Moth Super Rainbows 
4. Bass Drum of Death 
5. Laura Marling


----------



## elusivecargo

U2
Led Zeppelin
Radio Head
ZZ Top
The Doors


----------



## Ckg2011

Paramore

Hey Monday

Fall Out Boy

Offspring 

Evanes


----------



## theCARS1979

the CARS
Avril Lavigne 
Rush 
Motley Crue 
Guns N Roses 
Pink Floyd
The Doors
Iron Maiden
the Who
The Police
Black Sabbath
Blondie 
Led Zeppelin
ACDC
Aerosmith
Kiss
Yes
Blue Oyster Cult
ELO
Ratt
Poison
Danger Danger
Skid Row
Kansas
Heart 
Jimi Hendrix
Foghat
Foreigner
Boston
Beatles
Paul Mc Cartney
Styx
Racer X

Sorry i couldnt choose just 5, to impossible and these arent in any order


----------



## Pauly B

1.Kid cudi 
2.Michael Jackson
3.Bob marley
4.Nirvana
5.Radiohead


----------



## theCARS1979

bluedolphin92 said:


> Overall
> 1. Pink Floyd
> 2. Jethro Tull
> 3. The Beatles
> 4. Porcupine Tree
> 5. The Residents
> 
> In the Past Month
> 1. Mr. Bungle
> 2. Porcupine Tree
> 3. Frank Zappa
> 4. Queen
> 5. Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band
> 
> I'm "Athena920" at last.fm if anyone wants to add me there, btw. :3 Just leave me a shout beforehand, please.


I love love Pink Floyd, seen them live once, probably wont happen again since that last reunion with Roger Waters and David Gilmour. Out of all the bands i listen to , they are probably the best Ive ever heard


----------



## Fairydust

Carpenters
Doris Day
Rumer
Fleetwood Mac
Alicia Keys


----------



## the collector

Filter
Godflesh
Goo Goo Dolls
Korn
Jesu


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Alice In Chains
Depeche mode
Nick Drake
Rebelution
Volbeat


----------



## Aquisse




----------



## D1r7H3rp3z

Tyler, the Creator
Gorillaz
Kendrick Lamar
2Pac
ClariS


----------



## vt1

bombay bicycle club
miike snow
passion pit
all time low
two door cinema club


----------



## TheSeeker

The Who (always will be) 
Slayer
Dead Kennedys
Black Flag
The Outlaws


----------



## The Misery Chick

Depeche Mode 
Fields of the Nephilim
The Sisters of Mercy
Cocteau Twins
Gary Numan


----------



## CrossedOut

- Bhopal
- Rush
- Deathspell omega
- Dinosaur Jr.
- Darkspace


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Nas
Styles P
Jadakiss
Frank Sinatra
Nat King Cole


----------



## jcmp7754

Rihanna
Kylie Minogue
Iggy Azealea
Beyonce
Britney Spears


----------



## scooby

Nine Inch Nails
Metric
Smashing Pumpkins
The Two Friends
Swedish House Mafia


----------



## leave me alone

The Ocean
Summoning
Mgla
Enforcer
Manegarm


----------



## IveGotToast

Queens Of The Stone Age (Just cant get enough of their new album)
Dinosaur Jr. 
Wu Tang
TV On The Radio
Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Estillum

Mindless Self indulgence 
Star ****ing Hipsters
Choking Victim
Godsmack
Gorillaz


----------



## the collector

Jesu
Godflesh
Goo Goo Dolls
Limp Bizkit
Jk Flesh


----------



## Paramecium

This month,

1.


IveGotToast said:


> Queens Of The Stone Age (Just cant get enough of their new album)


:yes
2. Queensryche
3. Alan Parsons Project
4. Arctic Monkeys
5. Jethro Tull


----------



## Noll

last 7 days:

1. Empire! Empire! (I Was a Lonely Estate)
2. Joie De Vivre
3. Dowsing
4. La Dispute
5. William Bonney


----------



## theCARS1979

Avril Lavigne
The CARS
Motley Crue 
Guns N ROses 
Pink Floyd
The Doors
Rush


----------



## nullptr

Instead of itunes I rip my music of youtube 

of monsters and men < this mostly
marconi union
feist
zero 7

im not listening to much else, oh I forgot audiomachine
audiomachine


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Right now it's..

Opeth
Deep purple ( Soldier of fortune is telling it how it feels )
Pink Floyd
J.Tillman
Katatonia


----------



## whammy

boards of canada
yuming
neutral milk hotel
big black
slint


----------



## Devjat

The National (mostly them for the last month or so)
Fever Ray
Matt Corby
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds
Tom Waits


----------



## Aquisse




----------



## the collector

Devin Townsend Project
Godflesh
Jesu
The Smashing Pumpkins
Pale Sketcher


----------



## musiclover55

HIM 
Fall Out Boy
Panic at the disco
Lady Gaga
Lana del rey


----------



## Schmilsson

Depeche Mode
The Doors
Alice In Chains
Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers
Thin Lizzy


----------



## renegade disaster

mainly been listening to various assorted techno singles and ep's recently


----------



## foe

Kanye West
Taylor Swift
Fang Island
Pearl Jam
Passion Pit


----------



## AllToAll

Miike Snow
Miguel Bose
Cults
Willie Colon
Grimes


----------



## Cam1

1. Jack White
2. Bush
3. Imagine Dragons
4. Oasis
5. Michael Kiwanuka


----------



## Tibble

Let's see...
Young the Giant
Imagine Dragons
Silversun Pickups
Michelle Branch
The Birthday Massacre


----------



## caveman8

Opeth
Dream Theater
Delusion Squared
Can
Mastodon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shatteredself

The Smashing Pumpkins
Radiohead
Coheed and Cambria
Muse
Weezer


----------



## Nevermore512

1 Iron Maiden
2 Black Sabbath
3 Alice in Chains
4 Metallica 
5 Pearl Jam/Soundgarden (tie)


----------



## thebadshepard

animal collective, clams casino, burial, nujabes, xxyyxx


----------



## Noll

last 7 days:

1. Bondage Fairies
2. Gidropony
3. The Smiths
4. Empire! Empire! (I Was a Lonely Estate)
5. William Bonney


----------



## Derailing

#1. Daughter
#2. Crystal Castles
#3. Atlas Genius
#4. Flume
#5. Inna


----------



## Lids

1) Fiona Apple
2) Bahamadia
3) Alice In Chains 
4) Poison 
5) Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## The Misery Chick

_1. Depeche Mode
2. Fields of the Nephilim
3. Talk Talk
4. Echo and the Bunnymen
5. The Clash_


----------



## renegade disaster

haven't posted in here for a while, heres a chart for the month.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Vuldoc

Do Make Say Think
Tool
Xasthur
Deftones
Chevelle


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Metallica
Insomnium
Kalmah
Be'lakor
Ensiferum


----------



## Raynic781

Paramore
Paramore
Paramore
Paramore
Paramore

**Does that count!? lol


----------



## x Faceless x

Skillet
Papa Roach
Icon For Hire
Trapt
We As Human


----------



## Scrub-Zero

x Faceless x said:


> Papa Roach


Infest was a great album.


----------



## Yer Blues

Wilco
Porcupine Tree
Tame Impala 
Elliott Smith
Avett Brothers


----------



## StayTrueToYou

Hmmm...by most listened to I guess you mean my top 5 favorite bands? It's really hard to rank them but I'll try:

1. Anberlin
2. Linkin Park
3. Coldplay
4. Red Hot Chili Peppers
5. Eminem


----------



## Cam1

Imagine Dragons, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Foo Fighters, White Stripes, Cage the Elephant.


----------



## CWe

One Direction
E-40
Bone Thugs

thats it! i know it says 5 but i only have 3 and i will not delete this post


----------



## Aquisse

I can't be bothered to screeny it and paste it here but according to lastfm 

Nirvana
Smashing Pumpkins
Beck
Korn
The Slits


----------



## renegade disaster

screencap from earlier in the week


----------



## Callum96

Interpol
Arctic Monkeys
Arcade Fire
The National
The Streets


----------



## shatteredself

at the moment..

Smashing Pumpkins
Nirvana
Radiohead
Weezer
Pearl Jam


----------



## Noll

1. Mew
2. ****ING WEREWOLF ASSO
3. Kent
4. Slagsmålsklubben
5. Bondage Fairies


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## justanotherbird

Interpol
mia
passion pit
the clash
minor threat


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

4 At the moment:

-The Creepshow
-Knock Galley West
-A Perfect Circle
-Machinae Supremacy


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Opeth
Katatonia
Nick Drake
Steven Wilson
Tool


----------



## alotofnotalk

SOAD
Disturbed
Five Finger Death Punch
DOPE
Iron Maiden


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## overlookingElPaso

Aesop Rock
Immortal Technique
Blockhead
Incubus
Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Derailing

In no particular order

Foals
Atlas Genius
Juicy J
Taheran Lowe
Kaskade


----------



## LolaViola

Empire of the Sun
Hiatus Kaiyote
Robert Glasper Experiment
SZA
The Internet


----------



## BuriedAlive

1. Avenged Sevenfold 
2. Avenged Sevenfold
3. Avenged Sevenfold 
4. Metallica 
5. Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Radical But Legal

Right now it's probably like this:
1. Flatbush Zombies (their new mixtape is phenomenal)
2. Denzel Curry (I like his music way more than I should)
3. Arcade Fire (nothing is pushing them out of my top 5)
4. Queens of the Stone Age (after 4 months of listening to their newest album, I still think it's album of the year for me)
5. Hot Sugar (such a weird man with his weird music)


----------



## rikkie

Right now:
Lorde
In This Moment
The Veronicas
In Fear and Faith
AWOLNATION


----------



## Tokztero

Saki Kaskas, Rom Di Prisco, Akira Yamaoka, Tiesto, and The Chromatics.


----------



## Ckg2011

Green Day
The Offspring 
No Doubt 
Blink 182
Bowling For Soup


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## pati

The Killers, Marilyn Manson, Roy Orbison, Metallica, Tegan & Sara

Try to figure me out.


----------



## cmed




----------



## shatteredself

at the moment:

Soundgarden
Pearl Jam
Smashing Pumpkins
Muse
Daft Punk


----------



## the collector

Jesu 
Godflesh
Moby
Miley Cyrus
Nine Inch Nails


----------



## the collector

missamanda said:


> Marilyn Manson


Gave "Born Villian" a good listen to recently and have a newfound appreciation for the music sound and production.Marilyn Manson is very talented.


----------



## kurtcobain

Lorde 
Chvrches
Pixies
Avril Lavigne 
Coldplay


----------



## Northern Lights

Audrey Horne
Primordial
Atlantean Kodex
Carcass
Asphyx


----------



## Katherine93

Imagine Dragons
MGMT
Maria Mena
Alanis Morissette 
Coldplay


----------



## EternalTime

Passion Pit, A Day To Remember, Foo Fighters, Metallica, and The Black Keys currently


----------



## lehyunsu

Pink Floyd, Crystal Castles, Alice in Chains, Atreyu, Enigma


----------



## Buerhle

Passion Pit
the Smiths
Crystal Castles
DMB


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## AshleyAnn

The Arctic MonkeysThe Smiths
Van Morrison
The Weeknd 
The Band


----------



## MrSokols

the national
pink floyd
radiohead
rachmaninoff (composers count, right?)
muse


----------



## ryancc

Mission of Burma 
Danny Brown
FKA Twigs
Kate Bush
The Fall


----------



## Rainy Woods

According to my lastfm page

Overall:

1. Soap&Skin
2. Amanda Lear
3. Rufus Wainwright
4. Nico 
5. Billie Holiday


Past Year:

1. Nico
2. Soap&Skin
3. Shannon and the Clams
4. Nick Drake
5. Hunx and his Punx


----------



## Callum96

Arcade Fire
Interpol
Arctic Monkeys
The Walkmen
The National



MrSokols said:


> the national
> pink floyd
> radiohead
> rachmaninoff (composers count, right?)
> muse


Finally someone else who likes the National!


----------



## MuckyMuck

College.
College.
College.
College.
Foxes.

Did i mention College?


----------



## Monster123

Turisas, Shinedown, Amon Amarth, Alkaline Trio, Lady GaGa


----------



## DetachedGirl

Veigar Margeirsson 
Alanis Morissette
David E. Russo(found him through Nikita,I love both the music and show)
Kno
Gusgus


----------



## musiclover55

Lady gaga
H.i.m.
Fitz & the tantrums
Janelle monae
Drake


----------



## nataliej

Tycho
Bonobo
Yppah
Ulrich Schnauss
Julianna Barwick


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Evo

Black Sun Empire
Calyx & TeeBee
Gridlok
KOAN Sound
Total Science


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Here is the list currently, not for all time:
SMAP
Perfume
Pogo
Aquabats
P.SUS


----------



## Snow76

Alex Clare
Imagine dragons
Jimmy eat world
Eric Church
The Civil Wars


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Sevendust
Paradise lost
Tool
Deep Purple
Peter Tosh


----------



## Matt K

Queens of the Stone Age
Foo Fighters
the Black Keys
John Mayer
The Dodos


----------



## sliplikespace

Overall: 
Tegan and Sara - 5441
Death Cab For Cutie - 4567
Brand New - 4259
Armor For Sleep - 3223
Yeah Yeah Yeahs - 3077

Last 12 Months:
Tegan and Sara - 4478
Now, Now - 1744
Brand New - 1442
Yeah Yeah Yeahs - 1365
Jimmy Eat World - 1316

Last 3 Months:
Sombear - 832
Tegan and Sara - 829
Brand New - 675
The Antlers - 554
Dessa - 308


----------



## ReleaseMe

Pearl Jam
Megadeath
Tristania
Black Sabbath
Alice In Chains


----------



## her

Depeche Mode
Lady Gaga
EXO
Chris Brown
Cocteau Twins


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## ryancc

according to spotify:

Danny Brown
Arcade Fire
Candy Claws
Soap&Skin
Iceage


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Derailing

Washed Out
Juicy J
Foals
Wavves
Tycho


----------



## Aquisse




----------



## Destabilise

rolling stones, john frusciante, jake bugg, lorde, the doobie brothers


----------



## cat001

The Damned
Kate Bush 
The Smiths
The Undertones
Buzzcocks


----------



## dcaffeine

Strung Out, Gorillaz, Pixies, Nirvana, Red House Painters.


----------



## kristinleighx

social distortion, franz ferdinand (evil eye)... Recently, that's about it that isn't lullabies


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It's hard to say since I've been listening to most of my music on youtube recently. Also I often listen to a couple of songs from a wide range of artists but I think...

ONE OK ROCK (this one's obviously first based on my youtube history), Luna Sea, The Smashing Pumpkins, Sólstafir, Mindless Self Indulgence.

The month before was probably more Nirvana, Radiohead, Marilyn Manson, Rammstein and Alanis Morisette.


----------



## aquilla

Wilco
The Cure
Arctic Monkeys
The Smiths
Mystery Skulls

But now that I wrote it, seems like something's missing. So, this list is incomplete without Joy Division, the Weepies, MGMT, Rufus Wainwright, Phoenix, Hurts, Brandon Flowers, Pink Floyd and many, many more.


----------



## hasbeenpugged

MC Solar
Rammstein
Morcheeba
DJ Hell
Fever Ray


----------



## sleepydrone

I was bored ..

normalized / artist

Overall
1.00 Linkin Park
0.92 Kina Grannis
0.66 Staind
0.56 Hans Zimmer
0.52 Eminem

Last 6 Months
1.93 Avril Lavigne
1.39 Kina Grannis
1.18 Hans Zimmer
0.94 Sum 41
0.82 Linkin Park

Last Month
9.43 Avril Lavigne
2.10 C418
1.70 Eminem
1.49 Kodomo
1.00 Hans Zimmer

Last 7 Days
8.35 C418
6.28 Avril Lavigne
2.48 Phantogram
1.49 Eminem
1.16 Massive Töne


----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## AshleyAnn

Limmy said:


> The Weeknd, Frank Ocean, Miguel, Tyler the Creator, Drake


The Weeknd, Frank Ocean and Miguel in that order! I love them


----------



## modernwarrior

Black flag
Napalm death
Accept
Venom
Trust


----------



## AshleyAnn

The Arctic MonkeysThe Eagles
Fleetwood Mac
The Weeknd
Dio


----------



## buffydawn

Imagine Dragons- Demons
Daughtry-Losing my mind
Daughtry-Drown in you
Rascal Flatts- Forever
Avril Lavigne- Let me go

among many others mostly I am always listening to music.


----------



## Billius

Ensiferum
Korpiklaani
Leaves' Eyes
Carpathian Forrest
Enya


----------



## Limmy

AshleyAnn said:


> The Weeknd, Frank Ocean and Miguel in that order! I love them


you obviously have great taste!!!!










10/10 would listen to your Ipod


----------



## Northern Lights

Atlantean Kodex
Audrey Horne
Carcass
Primordial
The Black League


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Sentenced, Exodus, Testament, Dio, Virgin Steele


----------



## AshleyAnn

Limmy said:


> you obviously have great taste!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10 would listen to your Ipod


No YOU obviously have great taste!! XD

Ipod swap!! WOO.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Nas
Wu-Tang Clan
Big Pun
Kool G Rap
Rakim


----------



## ryancc

Armand Hammer 
MIA
Flume
Death Grips 
Josephine Foster

all have new albums.


----------



## shelbster18

Interpol
Modest Mouse
Warpaint
Incubus
Radiohead


----------



## Digital Dictator

1. Sodom
2. Destruction
3. Celtic Frost
4. Kreator
5. Venom


----------



## Euripides

Timber Timbre
The Cure
Black Rebel Motorcycle Club
Kavinsky
John Coltrane


----------



## crimeclub

shelbster18 said:


> Interpol
> Modest Mouse
> Warpaint
> Incubus
> Radiohead


----------



## AceEmoKid

These past two weeks:

Cats Millionaire
the XX
Placebo 
Moddi
Rhyme Flow

Of those, my favorite is Cats Millionaire.


----------



## shelbster18

crimeclub said:


>


:b


----------



## BigBlueMoon

Massive Attack
The Velvet Underground
Blue Rodeo
The Magnetic Fields
Blur

I alternate with a wide range of artists. These are just five off the top of my head that I've been listening to a lot of lately.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## DenizenOfDespair

W.A.S.P., Swallow The Sun, Paradise Lost, Strangeways, Skyclad


----------



## Ninja666

In Flames, Mudvayne, Rob Zombie, Garbage, Disturbed


----------



## Dave UK

Shinedown
Linkin Park
Foo Fighters
Thousand Foot Krutch
Eminem


----------



## HilarityEnsues

Rush
Slayer
Mudvayne
Iron Maiden 
MGK


----------



## AussiePea

As of the last month:


----------



## AceEmoKid

Four Tet, Bonobo, Lupe Fiasco, Yellow Bile, Figaro the Kid.


----------



## Neph

Negura Bunget
Cannibal Corpse
Kyuss
Hooded Menace
Suffocation


----------



## Charmeleon

Daft Punk
Two Door Cinema Club
Grouplove
Linkin Park
Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Y&T, Lion, Leatherwolf, Ronnie Montrose, Van Halen(the David Lee Roth early albums)


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## crimeclub

Led Zeppelin, Beatles, Radiohead, Muse.

Lot's of British stuff unintentionally, they just know what they're doing when they pick up a guitar.


----------



## mcmuffinme

Chelsea Wolfe, a little Jackson Scott, and some solo tracks from the Breaking Bad soundtrack (Not an official soundtrack- one I found online). 

I want to start listening to Dead Kennedys. Should do that after finals.


----------



## shelbster18

Massive Attack
Interpol (I've been listening to them like everyday for the past two months)
Lumerians
Chromatics


----------



## uffie

currently 

Hot Rod Circuit, real friends, fireworks, misser, lorde


----------



## AceEmoKid

8bit BEtty, ShounenT, Haketa Takefumi, Covox, Balam Acab.


----------



## misspeachy

It has to be... active child and message to bears... there songs are so simple, but so beautiful. And Roisin Murphy, always her!


----------



## ryancc

Battles, Grouper, Marijuana Deathsquads, The Sugarcubes, Big Baby Ghandi


----------



## Monkey D Luffy

The Smiths, Radiohead, Vampire Weekend, Two Door Cinema Club, The Vaccines


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Joe Lynn Turner, Destruction, Ashes of Ares, Lizzy Borden, Riot


----------



## thelonelysound

as far as 21st -century music goes...

Radiohead
The Antlers
Interpol
The National
The Strokes


----------



## AceEmoKid

Steso, Placebo, Alcest, Olafur Arnalds, The Books. 

All of these artists are absolutely fantastic, but the one that surprised me most is The Books. I wish I'd heard of them sooner.


----------



## TerminalBlue

Protest the Hero, Between the Buried and Me, Scale the Summit, Devin Townsend, The Contortionist.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

K-RINO
Screwed up Click
Z-Ro
Kendrick Lamar
Juicy J


----------



## Derailing

Britney Spears <33333
Lady GaGa <33
Kaskade <3333
Ke$ha
Juicy J & Popeska are tied at Fifth hehe


----------



## mattiemoocow

Gabrielle Aplin
Daughter
Sleeping At Last
The 1975
Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## caveofmystery

Wiley, Dizzee Rascal, Devlin, Sido


----------



## ApatheticDisplay

Dream Theater
Rush
Porcupine Tree
Steven Wilson
Marillion


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Hole, Hootie and the Blowfish, Nickelback, not much else exclusively.


----------



## renegade disaster

last week of 2013


----------



## Vuldoc

Lately it's been:
Gojira
Ghost
Yeah Yeah Yeahs
Meshuggah
(everything else is on shuffle so can't think of a 5th)


----------



## jtb3485

The Beatles, The Rolling Stones, Led Zeppelin, AC/DC, The Smashing Pumpkins.

I've been listening to a lot of classic rock lately. I don't consider The Smashing Pumpkins classic rock by the way. Just the first four.


----------



## lastofthekews

Madness
The Smiths (+ Morrissey & Johnny Marr solo works)
Joe Jackson
Squeeze
Radiohead


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Nat The King Cole

Frank Sinatra

Bing Crosby

Styles P

Jadakiss


----------



## aGenericUsername

Electric Wizard
Skinless
Suffocation
Immortal
Pig Destroyer


----------



## Heartbreaker

The Doors
Stevie Ray Vaughan
The Rolling Stones
Deep Purple
Megadeth


----------



## Derailing

Kaskade
School of Seven Bells
Late Night Alumni
Juicy J
Tycho


----------



## herk

5 bands im listening to the most right now are:
Sky Ferreira
HAIM
Spazzkid
Flume
Death Grips


----------



## shelbster18

Interpol
Queens Of The Stone Age
Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross (The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo Soundtrack)
Beach House
Lumerians


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## LDS

Have A Nice Life
Mylets
Lovage 
Harvey Milk
Dax Riggs


----------



## inerameia

Eminem
Biggie Smalls
Kid Cudi
Willy Mason
Passenger


----------



## Buerhle

This will destroy you
crystal castles
Kid Cudi
The Rolling Stones
red hot chili peppers


----------



## Derailing

Lady GaGa
Kaskade
Juicy J
Popeska
Washed Out


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Frank Sinatra-Luck be a lady:


----------



## shatteredself

Dream Theater
Tool
Steven Wilson
Pink Floyd
Guthrie Govan and The Aristocrats


----------



## Charmeleon

Fall Out Boy
MisterWives
AWOLNATION
Calvin Harris
David Guetta


----------



## Farideh

the collector said:


> Staind
> Modest Mouse
> Filter
> Chavez
> The Strokes


I love you for mentioning Filter. Take A Picture always brings memories. Modest Mouse is also great.

Michael Jackson
Jimi Hendrix
Led Zeppelin
Pearl Jam
Fugazi


----------



## hazel22

sia
royksopp
all india radio
radiohead
billy talent


----------



## HenDoggy

The bands I listen to most right now are

Arcade Fire
Tame Impala
Beach House
The War on Drugs
Vampire Weekend


----------



## the collector

Right now (i.e past few weeks)
*Marilyn Manson*
Earth
Godflesh
Bauhaus
Jesu



Farideh said:


> I love you for mentioning Filter. Take A Picture always brings memories.


Yea filter is so underated..i heard their working on a new album..I can't wait!!


----------



## Cam1

AWOLNATION
System of a Down
Blink-182
Michael Kiwanuka
Of Monsters & Men


----------



## rymo

Right now?

St Vincent
Run the Jewels
D'Angelo
Flying Lotus
Beck


----------



## HarrySachz

I'd say something like this:

Snow Patrol
Emperor (Norwegian black metal band and the best black metal band there is)
Wu-Tang Clan
Redman
Bloodhound Gang

I have varied tastes in music...


----------



## BlazingLazer

the collector said:


> Right now (i.e past few weeks)
> ...Godflesh
> ...Jesu


I've been meaning to get around to the new Godflesh. I've heard it sounds like they had just thawed straight out of the mid-90s, which is a good thing to hear!

And given the winter I'm having over here, it's lately been a good time to listen to Jesu as well.



HarrySachz said:


> I'd say something like this:
> 
> Snow Patrol
> *Emperor (Norwegian black metal band and the best black metal band there is)*
> Wu-Tang Clan
> Redman
> Bloodhound Gang
> 
> I have varied tastes in music...


I've yet to delve further into their catalog, but Anthems To The Welkin At Dusk is friggin' nuts. Totally gets the adrenaline pumping.


----------



## Woodydreads

Gogol Bordello, Puscifer, Amanda Palmer, TAT and Kimya Dawson. The last 5 that were on my phone. Pretty varied  but all awesome.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Porcupine Tree/Steven Wilson solo stuff
Astronautalis
Alt-J (∆)
植田真梨恵
Billy Talent


----------



## the collector

BlazingLazer said:


> I've been meaning to get around to the new Godflesh. I've heard it sounds like they had just thawed straight out of the mid-90s, which is a good thing to hear!
> 
> And given the winter I'm having over here, it's lately been a good time to listen to Jesu as well.


Your into Jesu!? Awesome! Haven't met many ppl who like Jesu even though it is great!Join my Jesu group!Been so lonely, there, haha.

You have got to listen to the new Godflesh album.It is absolutely awesome!It's my favorite Godflesh album now.It is extremely, extremely heavy.Sometimes I find myself only being able to listen to a couple songs on the album before I have to turn it off.That's how crushing the sound is!Love it!


----------



## Cloudsephiroth

Fall out boy 
Billy Joel
Modest Mouse
Gorillaz
Plumb (guilty pleasure of mine rn)


----------



## HarrySachz

BlazingLazer said:


> I've yet to delve further into their catalog, but Anthems To The Welkin At Dusk is friggin' nuts. Totally gets the adrenaline pumping.


Defintely. 'With Strength I Burn' is one of my all-time favorite metal tracks.

If you haven't, listen to their album _In the Nightside Eclipse_. The sound and atmosphere on that album is amazing. I'm currently hooked on the following song from the album, but the intro song is a masterpiece.


----------



## x Faceless x

Of Mice & Men
Papa Roach
Dead by April
Motionless In White
Sick Puppies


----------



## forgetmylife

i follow songs, not artists...

anything electronic is fine by me, but i like the work of Skrillex, Tiesto, Swedish House Mafia, Alesso, DJ Splash

haven't heard any good new music as of late


----------



## BlazingLazer

the collector said:


> Your into Jesu!? Awesome! Haven't met many ppl who like Jesu even though it is great!Join my Jesu group!Been so lonely, there, haha.
> 
> You have got to listen to the new Godflesh album.It is absolutely awesome!It's my favorite Godflesh album now.It is extremely, extremely heavy.Sometimes I find myself only being able to listen to a couple songs on the album before I have to turn it off.That's how crushing the sound is!Love it!


Thanks man, gonna have to check it out then. It's really that time of year for both bands. Jesu's s/t and Godflesh's Songs of Love and Hate really do it for me around this time of year (the unyielding winter). Of course, I like all the others too!


----------



## BlazingLazer

HarrySachz said:


> Defintely. 'With Strength I Burn' is one of my all-time favorite metal tracks.
> 
> If you haven't, listen to their album _In the Nightside Eclipse_. The sound and atmosphere on that album is amazing. I'm currently hooked on the following song from the album, but the intro song is a masterpiece.


Yeah, that's the other one from Emperor that I've heard of. The track had a bit more of an Immortal edge to it (At the Heart of Winter), which ain't anything bad of course.

I've been into this really off-kilter black metal band called Dødheimsgard, lately. If you're curious to hear an example of how over-the-top their music can get...:


----------



## sociallydiseased

The Babies
Brothertiger
Galaxie 500
Toro y Moi
Summer Heart


----------



## BlazingLazer

Lucifer said:


> Code
> Les Discrets


I keep telling myself to listen to these two again. I've only had a cursory listen of each and that was a while back to where I don't remember much of it. I've heard plenty of Alcest/Amesoeurs/Peste Noire before though.


----------



## TabbyTab

aha
depeche mode
duran duran 
the police 
talk talk


----------



## romeoindespair

Aesop Rock
Dead Kennedys 
Aphex Twin
The Beatles
Bjork


----------



## RestlessNative

TabbyTab said:


> aha
> depeche mode
> duran duran
> the police
> talk talk


Fabulous taste! (Excluding Duran Duran maybe...)
Are Talk Talk not the most underrated band ever?


----------



## brothersport

Nine Inch Nails
Interpol
Jill Scott
Radiohead
Azealia Banks


----------



## gamingpup

The Fray
Thrice
All American Rejects 
Panic! at the Disco
The Killers


----------



## Imbored21

*Avril ****ing Lavigne*
Britney Spears
Eminem
Slayer

Can't think of anyone else that comes close to those 4.


----------



## shelbster18

Future
Woodkid
Tame Impala
Seether
The Soft Moon


----------



## herk

Delta Spirit
HAERTS
Future Islands
BORNS
Mt Royal


----------



## waterdude125

Marina and the Diamonds forever 
Sky Ferreira is my obsession atm

I usually hop around from band to band for weeks-months. Some memorable ones are
Metric
Brand New
Wavves
Neutral Milk Hotel
Joy Formidable
Charli XCX
Grouplove
New Politics
Dirty Pretty Things
Lady Gaga
Lana del Rey
Melanie Martinez
Azealia Banks(before I realized she was homophobic)
Neon Indian
Chvrches
Sleigh Bells
OK GO
Tegan and Sara

I guess I couldn't think of just 5 so I listed all of the ones that I've had phases with lol.
Hopefully no one minds. Also lots of good artists so if you want good music just listen to some of these people XP


----------



## waterdude125

Oh and System of a Down

ok I'm done sorry lol


----------



## Pessoa

Single Mothers
Viet Cong
Jay Reatard
The Glitch Mob
Deftones


----------



## AussiePea

shatteredself said:


> Dream Theater
> Tool
> Steven Wilson
> Pink Floyd
> Guthrie Govan and The Aristocrats


Wait, are you me?


----------



## the collector

BlazingLazer said:


> Thanks man, gonna have to check it out then. It's really that time of year for both bands. *Jesu's s/t and Godflesh's Songs of Love and Hate really do it for me around this time of year (the unyielding winter). Of course, I like all the others too!*


interesting hearing u say that...i feel the same way...particularly in the summer time when the heat is almost unbearable....i guess there is something about listening to godflesh and jesu during extreme weather conditions that just...hits the spot, so to speak.


----------



## the collector

Powerman 5000
Marilyn Manson
Mono
Earth
Neurosis


----------



## boas

The Clash, Ramones, Tears For Fears, Echo & The Bunnymen, and REM.


----------

